# There is Hope for the future.....



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

Dear Friends,
It has been a month since Sassy's death and I miss her just as much today though it is easier for me to talk about her. I haven't been quite ready to think about another puppy, but had begun compiling info on some breeders and I've found myself looking at puppy photos on Breeder's pages. Last week I sent out an inquiry to a well known breeder about upcoming females, etc. Though I had a nice conversation with them, it didn't seem like a girl would be available in the next few months. 

Through an interesting turn of events I had a wonderful conversation with Tammy at Ta-Jon and she has a 6 month old girl available right now. She and I clicked on the phone and we commiserated over Sassy's death, as well as the recent death of her very famous Silly. In the end she offered us the opportunity to buy the little girl, had her thoroughly checked out at the vet this morning for me, and I have purchased a plane ticket to fly to Tulsa next Thursday, July 6 to pick her up. 

She is not a replacement for Sassy but her personality sounds very similar and Tammy describes her as butterball fat. She was hoping to show her but thinks she will be a little too small. This is going to sound extremely corny but I kind of think that maybe Sassy has sent this girl to us. She was born on Jan 2, the day that Sassy stopped eating. Her sire is Ch Magnolia's Magic Moment. She is the same age that Sassy was when she came to our home. 

She is our HOPE for the future - and I am considering using that name......Hope. What do you think?

Here is her photo: http://www.tajonmaltese.com/puppies/puppies.html

Click on the little picture and you'll see a bigger version with several other shots.

I'll post a new one as soon as I get her home next week.......


----------



## Terri (Jan 26, 2005)

I think she is adorable and that Hope is a beautiful, uplifting name.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Susan, I am sitting here with tears running down my face. I am so very, very happy for you and your family. All of the coincidences are just so touching and yes, it was meant to be. I think Hope is a darling name.


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

im so excited all checked out well today at the vet...i cant wait to see her


----------



## HappyB (Feb 28, 2005)

I've had you and the upcoming vet check on my mind since your PM earlier today. I am so happy that all went well and that she is coming to you. As you know, I've already told you what I think of Ta-Jon, so I'm jumping for joy for you, John, Sadie, and little "Hope".


----------



## wagirl98665 (Jan 5, 2006)

Susan, she is beautiful and I think "Hope" is the perfect name for her. Congraulations!


----------



## ddarlingfam (Mar 30, 2006)

I have chills from reading your post. I think Hope is a beautiful name. I am so glad to hear you found a little girl. Have fun picking her up. Do you have any pictures you can post of her.

Amber


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

here are a couple of pics if the link doesnt work for u...


----------



## NewMom328 (Apr 15, 2005)

Aww Susan, she is absolutly beautiful. I got so choked up reading your post. I am so happy that you are at peace with everything. I love the name Hope, it suits her very well. Good luck with everything.


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

Wow! What a wonderful turn of events!! Susan, like several others I have tears, but the biggest smile I've had in months!!



I am so happy for you! She is so beautiful, and the coincidences just gave me chills!














Congratulations---and more!


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

Best of luck to you. She is gorgeous..
I am very happy and excited for you..



Andrea~


----------



## tag (Aug 26, 2004)

That is awesome news. Congratulations!!!


----------



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)

wow, congratulations. she is beautiful







. I am so happy for you and Sadie and Jolie and pixel and Parker







. This is the best news I've heard in a while. I love that name. She just looks like Hope doesn't she?


----------



## mmo (Sep 4, 2004)

Oh Susan, i am so happy you found your Hope. The name is perfect, really perfect and she is simply adorable. You always manage to get such cute puppies and she is going to be a new light in your home. I am glad you found her, i am happy for her because she is a very lucky girl, no doubt. What a joy!


----------



## Cary (Jun 11, 2006)

The most beautiful dog ever? I think maybe so. Congrats.


----------



## Sanvean (May 17, 2004)

Oh, she is precious!!!!


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Susan, I rejoice with you, you have had a terrible year and now things are beginning to turn around for you. I don't believe in coincidences, I believe God had his hand in the whole thing. She is a beauty, and I think Sassy would be happy that you found a special little girl. If you choose the name "HOPE", it will be a reminder of the future.








I"M SO EXCITED FOR YOU


----------



## susy (Jun 19, 2006)

I'm a firm believer that there are no coincidences- so I'm sure that little Hope was meant for you. She looks beautiful.


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

WOW! Susan she is gorgeous. I am so excited for you. I read your thread, but when I tried to read it to my hubby I began to cry. Hope sounds perfect and I love the name.


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Susan I am so THRILLED!! for you! 
I have said time and aagin..I truly believe our pups are sent.. that each one of us gets those "meant to be" babies. 'Circumstances" whatever route they take is simply part of the 'big-plan' that sees we get "connected" as we are meant to be connected.

Several years ago when we lost our Puffy it took me nearly 2 years to be ready.. but then the yearning stirred.. wanted a Bichon.. "circumstances" led me to a totally different breed, and it was love at first sight!.. that "love" was my little Missy..and no question she was meant to be for us! 
Now if someone told me in two months after Missy's passing I was going to have another pooch in my heart I'd think they were crazy..but again 'circumstances" made the connection to Naddie and that was that!

So yes.. I think "circumstances" were not a mere happenstance... I think little Hope was designed in the big "scheme of things" to be yours. I think God and Sassy saw to it you were "connected"...it is meant to be!


----------



## Holliberry (Feb 5, 2005)

Oh Susan I am so happy to hear about Hope. I was just devistated to read about Sassy. I wondered if you had plans or not for a puppy, but these things just happen. I know, it happened to me and it was just what I needed. 

Best wishes!


----------



## Deanna (Jan 14, 2005)

I am so happy that another little girl has landed in your family. She is so beautiful, and I can't imagine a better name than Hope.


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

Susan, I think this is wonderful, and not luck or coincidence at all - this was fate. Hope is a great name for this little one. She's adorable. Can't wait to see more pictures once you've got her home!


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

I'm so happy for you







.Little Hope is beautiful,& I love the name,it's perfect.


----------



## Dove (Feb 12, 2006)

She is beautiful and I think Hope is a perfect name...


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

Susan, she is adorable! I love the name Hope.


----------



## CandicePK (Nov 11, 2004)

Susan ~ I am so very happy for you and your family. Hope is a beautiful name indeed and I have no doubt that Miss Sassy is smiling down on you! ((hugs)) C


----------



## TheButtercup (Mar 3, 2005)

she's gorgeous. Hope is the perfect name for her. you couldn't possibly change it now. i can't wait to see her arrival and watch her grow with all the other babies SM is experiencing







she just looks like she has a very happy-go-lucky personality, i love her little bitty nose























congrats


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

Susan I am so very happy for you and congratulations, Hope is absolutely adorable














I love her name


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

OMG! She is beautiful and Hope fits her perfectly!!!!








Congrats! I hope she helps to ease your hurting heart!


----------



## kab (Apr 11, 2005)

yes, I am crying too, but this time it is tears of joy. Susan, she is just precious as is her name. I am so happy for you and your family.


----------



## dogloverx3 (Apr 14, 2006)

What a beautiful little girl , she will make her own place in your heart . Sarah


----------



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

*OH my gosh she is beautiful... adorable and so RIGHT! Hope is darling.*



*I am so happy for you and green with envy.. for Andrea. hehehehe*



*Susan, she is so so wonderful looking, God bless.*



*enJOY!
Melanie*


----------



## Furbabymom (Dec 17, 2004)

</span>Susan</span>



> Dear Friends,
> It has been a month since Sassy's death and I miss her just as much today though it is easier for me to talk about her. I haven't been quite ready to think about another puppy, but had begun compiling info on some breeders and I've found myself looking at puppy photos on Breeder's pages. Last week I sent out an inquiry to a well known breeder about upcoming females, etc. Though I had a nice conversation with them, it didn't seem like a girl would be available in the next few months.
> 
> Through an interesting turn of events I had a wonderful conversation with Tammy at Ta-Jon and she has a 6 month old girl available right now. She and I clicked on the phone and we commiserated over Sassy's death, as well as the recent death of her very famous Silly. In the end she offered us the opportunity to buy the little girl, had her thoroughly checked out at the vet this morning for me, and I have purchased a plane ticket to fly to Tulsa next Thursday, July 6 to pick her up.
> ...


----------



## hambys97 (Feb 25, 2005)

Susan,
I am grateful to hear that all is working out as it was meant to. I agree that Hope is the PERFECT name since that is exactly what this little girl is going to be to you and your family. I can't wait for you to get her home and begin the next stages in your healing and loving.


----------



## mimi2 (Mar 29, 2005)

Hope is the PERFECT and most beautiful name and I think a wonderful tribute to Sassy! I am so happy for you, I have tears running down my face, what wonderful news!!!!!


----------



## Carole (Nov 1, 2005)

*The name is PERFECT.








The fur-girl is AWESOME!!!
Absolutely thrilled for you!!!























~Carole, Bella, and Krista~*


----------



## Teddyandme (Feb 6, 2005)

Susan

After a very upsetting day...you are sending me to bed with Hope....both the wonderful picture of that precious baby and the hope that God does certainly have a plan...which is so apparent in your finding such a beautiful hopeful girl.

I know that Sassy will not be forgotten...by you or any of us here on SM for her love was such a warm gift....and she was such a special girl she has brought this little beauty to you. 

Enjoy Hope, as I am sure she will enjoy being a part of your family

Susan


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

How wonderful! A beautiful name for a beautiful girl.


----------



## jude'n'jools (Apr 6, 2006)

Susan - i am so happy for you & your family















When you said stay tuned, i kept looking for news yesterday & here it is this morning, well you've made my morning







I'll be working today with a big cheesy on my face








& i also think Hope is very fitting, i luv it














's to you.


----------



## KimKarr (Feb 4, 2006)

Thank you for sharing your Hope with us. Now we all will have Hope, too. Congratulations!


----------



## suzimalteselover (Mar 27, 2006)

Congratulations!!







I am so happy for you...and Hope is DARLING!!!!








As I read your story, this is totally meant to be, her name is so fitting!








You and Hope will be in my prayers for safe travels on July 6!! (I bet you won't
be able to sleep the night before!!!







)


----------



## Fenway's Momma (Dec 6, 2005)

She is so cute! I am very happy for you.


----------



## paris (Apr 8, 2005)

Oh Susan, I am sitting here with tears in my eyes looking at a beautiful little girl. Hope is a beautiful name. I can't wait to see more pictures.


----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

Susan... I am very happy to hear your story... the name Hope is perfect.







As you mentioned... the new pup isnt a replacement for Sassy.. but maybe she can help to mend some of the wounds...







Have a safe trip July 6th... I cant wait for updates.... shes beautiful


----------



## journey (Feb 8, 2006)

Hope is beautiful. I am so happy for you!


----------



## danah (Jan 8, 2005)

Susan, I am so excited for you!







Congratulations on finding such a beautiful little girl. Hope is a beautiful name and very fitting as that is my wish for your future.


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

Congratulations Susan. I am very happy for you. She is a little doll and I love the name Hope. She won't replace Sassy but she will definately have her own place in your heart as all of ours do. 

Can't wait to see more pictures.








Lynda


----------



## samsonsmom (May 4, 2005)

I am so happy for you! No, one puppy cannot replace another, but you will find that your love can only grow and expand. You have already opened your heart to little Hope, and I know the moment she is placed in your hands you will understand the sweet secret of having Sassy approve of her new sister. Woofie is taking care of Sassy at the Bridge, and she is happy there. Kiss Hope right between the ears for Aunty Carolyn. We will be praying for you and your new baby.

Samsonsmom


----------



## thinkpink (Sep 25, 2004)

I'm amazed you found your perfect little girl so fast. She just has to have been put on this earth just for you. I agree with everyone else Hope is the perfect name. I have to say that picture looks just like a picture I have of Bella when she was a puppy so your little Hope has my heart already.


----------



## Edwinna (Apr 21, 2006)

What wonderful news! I agree with the others. It is not just coincidence that things have turned out like they have. In the Grand Plan of things, you were chosen to be the caregiver of this beautiful puppy. Hope is such a lovely name and so perfect a choice. Sassy is looking down and is very proud of you and excited that Hope has found the perfect family. Have a safe trip and send pictures soon.
Edwinna


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

Thanks everyone! I guess Hope is the name. I am starting to think as "Hope" instead of "new puppy". I am so excited that I can hardly wait. I looked to see about a flight this weekend but the prices were twice as high, so good sense prevailed.......


----------



## yorktesemomma (Aug 2, 2005)

Awww!!! Congratulations!! She is gorgeous!!!! I know she could never replace Sassy, but hopefully she can help heal your heart a little faster. Congrats again!








Jess


----------



## Maria71 (Sep 25, 2005)

Aww Congratulations to you and your family .Hope is the perfect name


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

Congratulations. I am so happy for you. Hope is a lovely name.


----------



## thelittlepet (Apr 18, 2006)

Susan, I couldn't be happier for you. I believe our loved ones see to it that there is love in our lives. I am sure that with the speed and ease that this worked out that Sassy had a hand in it. I know that when I look at our two kids that Ivory most certainly intended these two for us. She will most surely help you to heal. Hope is a beautiful girl and I know she will be as happy as can be in her forever home. Congratulations
Aimee


----------



## charmypoo (Sep 11, 2004)

Susan,
I am so happy for you and Hope. She is the perfect puppy and I absolutely love her. I do think that Sassy sent her to you and it was meant to be. I can't wait for her to be in your arms.
Charmaine


----------



## HollyHobbie (Apr 12, 2005)

OH Susan this post just made me cry. 

Hope is a gorgeous name to go with a GORGEOUS puppy. She is a doll baby... Good luck and enjoy her. I know Sassy led you to her.


----------



## Cathy (Mar 19, 2006)

Susan,

This is such wonderful news!!!!! Hope was definitely meant to be yours. She's such a doll. I was even tempted to buy her since I've known that she was for sale for a few weeks. I even posted on SM in response to someone looking for a girl that I knew of a darling one. The person never contacted me so really and truly Hope was waiting for you to claim her.

Congratulations!!!









Cathy


----------



## Furbabymom (Dec 17, 2004)

Congratulations. I know you are excited and we are all so happy for you.</span>









> Susan,
> 
> This is such wonderful news!!!!! Hope was definitely meant to be yours. She's such a doll. I was even tempted to buy her since I've known that she was for sale for a few weeks. I even posted on SM in response to someone looking for a girl that I knew of a darling one. The person never contacted me so really and truly Hope was waiting for you to claim her.
> 
> ...


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

I have returned to Jackson and will be leaving tomorrow morning to fly to Houston and then to Tulsa, spend a few hours and return home the same day. I'm not a big fan of flying, though I do it pretty often. I'll post pictures as soon as I can.


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

Hi, Susan

I'm seeing this post a little late but I'm so happy for you and your new baby.

She looks darling! I've watched Tammy become a great breeder/exhibitor over

the years and I know she must be a special pup.

Can't wait to hear more about her and see her grow up on here.

Brit


----------



## Tanner's Mom (May 27, 2005)

What a precious little girl, Hope is a wonderful name.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Oh, Susan, how exciting that tomorrow you'll have your new little girl. I can't wait to hear all the details of your adventure. Have a safe and joyous trip!!

[attachment=8951:attachment]


----------



## eyespy (Jan 31, 2006)




----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

YAY i will be first to see pics...well one of the first! woo im so excited to see my new godchild


----------



## NewMom328 (Apr 15, 2005)

How very exciting for you Susan! Cant wait to see pictures of Hope


----------



## TheButtercup (Mar 3, 2005)

oooh how exciting! pins and needles, we're all on pins and needles awaiting her arrival























ann marie and the "hurrrrrry! i wanna see pictures of iddy biddy widdle puppygirls!!!!!" buttercup


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

PARTY TIME


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

Can't wait to see pictures and hear her funny stories.


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

Have a very safe trip Susan, and 















*congratulations*
















Hope is adorable







I can't wait to see her pictures


----------



## Suz & the Fluffs (Mar 11, 2006)

I can't wait to see more pics. of Hope!


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

just waiting............!


----------



## bellasmommy (May 8, 2005)

How precious!! I'm so happy for you. Give her hugs for me and Bella


----------



## lonestar (Dec 21, 2004)

Dear Susan,
I am so happy for you.What a beautiful little girl your getting.I cant think of a nicer name for her.Hope just says it all.........................Have a nice trip.Oh,by the way,I live in the Tulsa area if you should need anything..............Audrey 918-6812547


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

Audrey,
Thank you so much. I have saved your number into my cell phone. It I have any problems I will call. It is so nice of you to offer. I will only be there for a few hours but if I get stranded I'll call you.
Susan

PS. You might want to edit and take your phone number off since I saved it. Thanks again!


----------



## hambys97 (Feb 25, 2005)

Oh Susan how exciting







! I know that you must be excited, anxious, emotional, everything. I will be saying several prayers for you tomorrow. One that you have safe flights. Second that you fall in love as soon as you have Hope in your arms. Third that you have the sense of peace that Sassy is trying to provide you with by working everything out for you. Isn't it amazing...and I CAN'T wait to see pics, LOTS and LOTS of pics!!!!


----------



## HappyB (Feb 28, 2005)

Well, Susan, it won't be long now. I'm up late doing paperwork, and suspect there isn't too much sleeping going on over at the condo. What time does your plane come in tomorrow afternoon. I have patients to see close to the airport, so if I know when you are returning, I just might be there to snatch that little one out of your arms. Now, wouldn't that be something--me running with Hope and you chasing behind ready to cut me off at the pass.


----------



## MellieMel (Mar 11, 2006)

Ohmygoodness I don't know how I missed this post for so long, but at least I'm here for the exciting part!! Susan I am very happy for you. This little girl is definitely meant to be yours... eee I bet she's with you right now!!


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

Congratulations Susan!!!
I wish you much luck , you and your family deserve it, and your baby is just a beauty..



Andrea~[attachment=8976:attachment]


----------



## jude'n'jools (Apr 6, 2006)

Susan, I am so pleased for you









I wish you a safe journey & look forward to welcoming your new baby to the family


----------



## LMJ (Feb 16, 2006)

She's gorgeous and I think Hope is a great name for her.


----------



## steponme (Aug 26, 2004)

Congratulations Susan!!

She is a cutie! Hope is a wonderful name.


----------



## Holliberry (Feb 5, 2005)

How exciting!!! I am so happy for you. A puppy in the house again - yay!

Have a safe trip!


----------



## paris (Apr 8, 2005)

Patiently (yeah, right) awaiting pictures of your new little baby!


----------



## chloeandj (Apr 1, 2005)

I am so happy for you.







I can't wait to see her pics


----------



## charmypoo (Sep 11, 2004)

I can't wait until she is home!!!! Today is the big day?


----------



## Gregswife (Mar 6, 2006)

Susan, as I have been away on vacation so only checked into SM briefly due to limited internet, I only just saw this post. You are making your trip to Tulsa (my birthplace) today and I am so happy for you. Hope is a beautiful name and it is my sincere wish that is what she brings to you and your family. She really is a beautiful dog. I wish you all the best and anxiously await new pics...


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

i got an email from susan both her flights were delayed but she just made it onto her second flight whew! so she should have her little hope in her arms real soon!


----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

Cant wait to see pictures!!


----------



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

*Thank you Jaimie, I am so glad to know she is alright.*



*OH yes we want photos!*



*enJOY!
Melanie*


----------



## abbey (Apr 4, 2005)

Susan, I am sooo happy for you!







Hope is beautiful & so is the name!







I think Sadie will be very happy to have a playmate & Sassy will be smiling down on all of you.


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)




----------



## a2z (Aug 23, 2004)

What a beautiful little girl. What a wonderful story....


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Susan, I am anxiously waiting. Hope you had a good trip.


----------



## Bijousmom (May 29, 2005)

Jaimie, thank you so much for the update and I can't wait to hear from Susan when she gets home.














One chili for Susan and one for Hope. I am so exited, I can't stand it.


----------



## Deborah (Jan 8, 2006)

Susan I am so happy for you! Hope is beautiful! I waited 3 months after I lost Marshmallow and am sorry I did. I'm glad things fell into place and you have a new baby now.

Deborah and Rylee


----------



## Karen542 (May 4, 2005)

Ahh, Susan she is such a little beauty







Congrats on your new baby, Im so glad for you


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Susan, I was so thrilled to see this post about Hope! After so much sadness, I am so happy that you and your family will open your hearts to this a new little girl. I have found every time I have lost a beloved pet that the only thing that truly helps ease the pain is to begin a new journey with another. There are no replacements and Sassy will always hold her special place in your heart, but a new baby will soon earn her own special place. I'm sure Sadie will love having a buddy again, too.

Hope is one beautiful puppy, isn't she?

I was in the hospital when Sassy died so I wasn't able to tell you how sorry I am for your loss. What a brave little fighter your Sassy was, wasn't she?


----------



## Carole (Nov 1, 2005)

*Can't wait for all the details....from your struggle with flights....to holding Hope in your arms for the first time.
Check in when possible.

(((((Susan and Hope))))))









~Carole, Bella, and Krista~*


----------

